

Color difference between the OP an commenters - fabiandesimone

I'm posting this unsure. I think I'm seeing a color difference between the OP username color and the commentators name color. Is this right?<p>If it is, please use a different one. Being colorblind, I'm having a hard time noticing the difference.<p>Better yet, let me configure it.
======
itg
It's the same color for me. People with new accounts have green color.

